# Regalo colección ELEKTOR



## jorge7458 (Jun 30, 2017)

Regalo colección revistas ELEKTOR españolas.-
Son unos 25/30 año de revistas.-
Condiciones: Quien la quiera debe hacerse cargo del monto de envio.-
Estoy en Mendoza.-
Sds.
Jorge


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2017)

Puedes hacer el envio a Colombia? Obviamente yo corro con ese gasto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2017)

Hola a todos ,wow son de 300 a 360 revistas  , un verdadero tesoro 
Me encantaria  demasiadamente puder gañar , pero desafortunadamente resido muuuuuy lejos de Mendonza (Argentina)   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanbrz92 (Abr 24, 2018)

Hola jorge soy de mendoza también, todavía estan disponibles ? yo las busco


----------



## Zet@ (Feb 7, 2019)

Buenas noches Jorge! Aun están disponibles las revistas? Soy de Mendoza.


----------

